# FS : Knives & Blades...or trade for 22 ammo...



## Dale Alan (Sep 26, 2012)

I would like to sell/trade these as a package so I am keeping the price low . I would like $ 50 shipped in the CON USA ,or I would trade for 22 ammo of equal value .
From the top down:

Mora-K.Eriksson- Swedish carbon steel with Masur Birch handle.

Red River-Cold Steel-Carbon V - Nice carbon steel blade

Carbon steel knife with carbon fiber handle-made by a talented custom maker,steel is O1 or 1095

Scandinavian knife-would be nice with a proper handle or cord wrap it as is.

The last 3 are Mora 2000 blades,stainless steel with a unique grind.


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 26, 2012)

Hello,

I have now dropped the price to $ 40 shipped in the CON USA .

I am also interested in other trades . I especially like homemade/handmade . Things like a Toque,socks, etc. ,also things for cooking and the kitchen . Canned,dried, open to just about anything . Please PM if interested.


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

I have one of those "cobblers" blades (red plastic handle) I took a carbide bit and put holes in it and a proper handle and it's a great knife:clap:

Those Mora 2000 blades are nice too. I have one of them a friend gave me!


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 26, 2012)

SOLD 


Thanks


----------

